# Cat photo thread



## Kitah (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey guys, theres always threads with pics of other animals, but I haven't yet seen a cat thread (that I remember). 

Yes I know, a lot of people on here hate cats, but I also know theres quite a few of you that love cats! 

***If you don't like cats, don't bother posting. Anything about cats being snake food, getting shot, hit by cars etc is not funny and not wanted here****

Sorry mod's, I hope this can stay open because I wouldn't mind seeing and hearing about other peoples pet cats! There can be dog, bird, rodent etc threads on here, so I'm HOPING a civil, nice cat thread can stay open. 

Here's a few pics I took about 30mins ago  

Still as yet unnamed kitten




















































And my Turkish van X boy, Kit





I have another cat (Taz) but he was snoozing in a box when I took these photos. I shall upload more later!


----------



## ravan (Sep 4, 2010)

cute kitty!

but theres no cat threads because most of them get locked because of morons who think its funny to post pics of the cat being eaten by a snake...


----------



## cockney red (Sep 4, 2010)

Be ready for pics of cats as food items...


----------



## Kitah (Sep 4, 2010)

I know Ravan... Its incredibly stupid, I just wish people could be mature enough to ignore these threads if they don't like cats.

For some strange reason I cannot see the pictures on here... From your response Ravan, I gather you can see them?


----------



## ravan (Sep 4, 2010)

i know! i mean, i dont see why they get such a bad rap... they're a companion animal, much like a dog.. but theres not a hatred for dogs *shrugs*


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 4, 2010)

Just a pot shot of my hippie kittie, I swear he has a stash of catnip somewhere! 

He decided to sit inside a book case that we were pulling down...


----------



## Kitah (Sep 4, 2010)

Haha gorgeous boy Tahnee! Got to love it when they position themselves strategically in the way of anything you want to do  They're a good 'excuse' to postpone study, too, when they attempt to sit on my paper or laptop, or insist on grabbing my pen!


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 4, 2010)

This is Louie ..... something on his mind.

View attachment 162451


----------



## IgotFrogs (Sep 4, 2010)

ok i'll have a go here i dont know if the photos will work lol ,,,,

this will be my female cat Princess (she has a dirty face in the picture due to just having dinner i took the photo because of the dirty face lol ) and one of the kittens grown that i breed from her


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 4, 2010)

our cats jast can't help themselves from sitting on or standing in front of whatever it is that you're trying to do... they always sit on my damn keyboard too >_>


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is our little burmese girl- Jedda





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 4, 2010)

ow she's beautiful!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is my little Ragdoll Meiko
1st pic is when we first got her the last two are the newest she got a lot darker in the face and more caramel around the body


----------



## blakehose (Sep 4, 2010)

This is Mooftie. A kitten my sister brought home after he had been living in some unfavourable conditions...But with some flea treatment and some TLC he is firing!


----------



## patonthego (Sep 4, 2010)

Lovely rag doll cat would love one but can't spare the cash right now. I have 3 moggies though. My boy KC who is a fan of Collingwood like me!!


----------



## Kitah (Sep 4, 2010)

Beautiful cats!!! I love some of the cat breeds that have coloured points, especially Ragdolls  Then again, I also love ginger + white tabbies, black, black and white, calico, silver tabby, silver + white tabby, silver marble bengals... Ahh why am I bothering with this, I love all cats haha


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Sep 4, 2010)

1st kitten is mine 2nd is my fionce's kitten the last is my lil sisters lol all kittens are related


----------



## danandgaye (Sep 4, 2010)

my new boy eddie and my daughters 4yr old female named seven


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 4, 2010)

Our cat muddles


----------



## thals (Sep 4, 2010)

Cute kitties peoples, love that burm of yours bfg, one of my fave breeds, along with bengals, russian blues and pretty much any black dsh with big beautiful green eyes


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 4, 2010)

Kitah said:


> Beautiful cats!!! I love some of the cat breeds that have coloured points, especially Ragdolls  Then again, I also love ginger + white tabbies, black, black and white, calico, silver tabby, silver + white tabby, silver marble bengals... Ahh why am I bothering with this, I love all cats haha


 
My kittie is an accidental mating between a Pure Siamese Male and a Pure Female Ragdoll... oops LOL so he's KINDA a Snowshoe... but not really.


----------



## giglamesh (Sep 4, 2010)

heres our two


----------



## danandgaye (Sep 4, 2010)

my other boy lex who i think got knocked off


----------



## vrhq08 (Sep 4, 2010)

Alley the russian blue who i found abandoned at 3 weeks. i have a black 16 year old domestic short hair who wont pose for the camera.


----------



## LizardLady (Sep 4, 2010)

This is one of our boys, who we lost last month...


----------



## Drakko (Sep 5, 2010)

This is my girl Nebu.


----------



## 1issie (Sep 5, 2010)

I can't fit my photos on but we have 9 cats, 4 selkirks,1 siamese,3 orientals and 1 moggie.
me and my mum show our cats and we showed 3 at the royal adelaide show yesterday and we got a important ribbon so we have to come back this saturday.


----------



## Kitah (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice guys  

I took a few more pics of the cats today. The white boy with ginger markins is "Kit" (Turkish Van x), and the tabby is "Taz"


----------



## LizardLady (Sep 5, 2010)

Hmm, it looks like Taz is a tad bored! :lol:

Nice babies everyone! 

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## daniel1234 (Sep 5, 2010)

The white cat is Marshall, and the black cat is Tiddles


----------



## Kitah (Sep 5, 2010)

LizardLady said:


> Hmm, it looks like Taz is a tad bored! :lol:
> 
> Nice babies everyone!
> 
> ...


 

Haha he was just tired- he had been sleeping (again- this cat seems to do nothing but sleep and eat!) and I put him on the lounge to take photos of him  such a tough life, being a cat, isn't it! 

Love the shot of Tiddles on the bird cage  two beautiful cats you have there!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 6, 2010)

First off, very sorry to hear about your loss LizardLady. It can be just heartbreaking. 

On a much happier note, here is my "baby" Tiger - my bf swears he's a panther!


----------



## 1issie (Sep 7, 2010)

He is soooooooooo cute Rahni29 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitah (Sep 9, 2010)

Very cute, he looks like a giant black fluffball  I've never actually had a long haired cat before, is their coat difficult to maintain? 

And just a crappy little photo.. but today a cat igloo turned up (I won it) and as soon as I took it out, all three cats gathered around, and Taz was the first to check it out. I apologize for the quality, it was taken on my phone


----------



## guzzo (Sep 9, 2010)

View attachment 163090
Our Manx.....


----------



## Kitah (Sep 9, 2010)

Haha I don't understand how cats think some really odd positions and locations are comfortable. Strange animals!


----------



## LizardLady (Sep 9, 2010)

Rahni29 said:


> First off, very sorry to hear about your loss LizardLady. It can be just heartbreaking.
> 
> On a much happier note, here is my "baby" Tiger - my bf swears he's a panther!


 
Thank you Rahni, that's really sweet of you... 

Your Tiger is definitely a puff-ball! Looks a little like our Doofus - only better built! Have you noticed, when taking photos of black cats, you can't actually get the "feel" of what they're doing? Doof has so many cute looks and does so many dumb things, normal people can't see that in the pics I take - wondering if it's me or the cat??!!

I like this thread! Keep 'em coming I reckon! 

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## LizardLady (Sep 9, 2010)

Hehehe, Guzzo, that's gold! No-one told your cat he was too big for that container? Oh well, I guess our snakes are no different! 

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## Southside Morelia (Sep 9, 2010)

Here's our "Maxi" a Bengal cat.

He's the best cat/dog, yes he acts like a dog, fetches stuff, doesn't bring it back though...and he goes to the toilet on the human toilet.... we trained him to do it with the kitty trainer rings, need to dig up the pics, but he's a champion for sure and we love him to bits!!! A very vocal member of the family and still has that untamed aspect to him, when he plays with my son and goes for the throat, poor kid has a few scars! lol
Pics as follows: 1. "He loves the herps" and been grabbed by a 2 yo BHP, and tagged many times by other pythons,2. lounging around like the king and 3. walking the tight rope at the old house..lol


----------



## Kitah (Sep 9, 2010)

LizardLady said:


> Have you noticed, when taking photos of black cats, you can't actually get the "feel" of what they're doing? Doof has so many cute looks and does so many dumb things, normal people can't see that in the pics I take - wondering if it's me or the cat??!



Ooh I dunno, Doof looks pretty darned cute in that last picture I rekon  And of course, they always look so cute when they're sleeping! Particularly in winter, when they tend to curl into the smallest balls possible haha

Soutside Morelia, what a beautiful boy! Bengals are definitely one of my favourite breeds! Eventually I may get one... I do want one, but at the same time my pet cats have always been rescues


----------



## guzzo (Sep 9, 2010)

We had herbs of some sort (the leagal kind) in that pot and he must of liked it and kept using it as a bed. He is a funny cat.


----------



## Jumala (Sep 9, 2010)

my snow seal lynx bengal Migalo .... I don't need a child - I have a 3yo bengal!! If he doesn't get the attention he wants he will do a tag claw-bite run away motion on my leg  honestly ...... He would be about 90cm nose to tip of tail and weighs 7kg. Permanent house cat - he only goes outside when it's time for the vet.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 9, 2010)

Here's our little "panther"






No Flash





With Flash


----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 9, 2010)

Jumala - that's EXACTLY the kind of cat I would like further down the track! Kitah - Tiger's coat is terrible! We have 3 long haired cats (all indoor) and it's just EVERYWHERE! We have had to get tiger shaved before because his coat has been matted due his dislike of the brush... This is a photo of the three fluffballs on the couch!


And Tiger after he'd been shaved... This is about 2 weeks after...:lol:Still cute though


----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 9, 2010)

Has anyone else that owns long-haired cats ever had theirs shaved??? They look hilarious when they first get back... It must be nice though... especially in summer in QLD!


----------



## Kitah (Sep 9, 2010)

Gorgeous Jumala! Bengals just keep growing on me  And here I was thinking Taz was fairly big at 5.6kg! 

Tahnee, you're boy really does look like a mini panther, and beautiful eyes! 

Rahni, as I said I've never had a long haired cat before, but I don't think I'd ever keep one in Townsville with me! Well, unless it was shaved most of the time. Even in winter, it is still pretty warm up here. My three already get a bit too warm during the day, and its only just turned spring!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 9, 2010)

He's a Chocolate Burmese (around 2 years old), and absolute monster! But once he has peeved you off to no ends, he comes for the cuddles ^_^
We're not sure how much longer we'll have the joy of having him for though, his heart isn't in great shape


----------



## No-two (Sep 9, 2010)

Heres our two.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 9, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG You have my fave breeeeeed! he he he he! He/she IT looks like ET 
Gawd I want one... Hairless yes? (though I hear that most are not actually totally hairless) is there like a sub breed or variation?


Edit: is it a Rex?


----------



## No-two (Sep 9, 2010)

She's your everyday seal point sphynx, they're pretty cool. She's pretty much totally hairless (excpet for the 'tuft' of hair on her tail tip) and feels like a peach.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 9, 2010)

ow! pix of the tail?


----------



## Jumala (Sep 10, 2010)

OMG its an alien!! lol there is just something about those hairless breeds - they always look like they are deep in thought to me :lol: 

Yes my monster is something to see ..... its amazing how many people say they don't like cats and then they see a bengal .. He is from a breeder in NSW - Ricway cattery Erica is the owners name. He was a stud cat so that's why he is so big and thinks he is the boss of me!! Erica still has one of his daughters that she will be breeding from. His real name is Lazyleopard Starkatz Migalo ... 

This was the other bengal I had - Alaric. He was a brown marble. Unfortunately he had a heart condition and I lost him a couple of years ago. He was a solid cat  he was a bit overweight but at 9kg you didn't mess with him!!!!!! He was what they called an old style bengal - more towards the wild type then the more domesticated look that they have now. 

It's such a shame that Australia won't allow then anything less than an F4 generation or above. The F3 and F2's are amazing!!! I know why they don't allow it but seriously if you are paying more than $5k for a cat (desexed at that price even) - are you going to leave it outside??? 

Sigh oh to live in America .... then I could have an ocelot!!!!!!!!!!! Woo Hoo now there is a cat that can take on any dog LMAO


----------



## Vixen (Sep 10, 2010)

Awwwwww your sphynx is adorable. Sadly I seem to have developed an allergy to cats even though my family has always had one, however it only seems to hit when they turn 4-5 years old. Kittens don't affect me, (I don't think, I want to find a breeder who might invite me into their home to test my theories).

I don't think id be able to live without a cat though, so I have been looking into Devon Rexes (my fav breed anyway, along with Tonkinese which sadly mightn't be the best choice) Sphynxs, or Bengals. Apparently Bengals have less of the protein or something in their saliva which is what most people are allergic too, and shed less than a normal cat.

Here is my current boy Ajae, Siamese x Burmese. However will be moving out soon and I don't want to upset him by bringing him with me, he's very sensitive to change.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Sep 10, 2010)

Jumala said:


> Yes my monster is something to see ..... its amazing how many people say they don't like cats and then they see a bengal .. He is from a breeder in NSW - Ricway cattery Erica is the owners name. He was a stud cat so that's why he is so big and thinks he is the boss of me!! Erica still has one of his daughters that she will be breeding from. His real name is Lazyleopard Starkatz Migalo ...
> 
> He was what they called an old style bengal - more towards the wild type then the more domesticated look that they have now.
> 
> Sigh oh to live in America .... then I could have an ocelot!!!!!!!!!!! Woo Hoo now there is a cat that can take on any dog LMAO


Hey Jumala,
Just saw your last post of your other Bengal...OMG that is a beautiful animal!! They are the BEST animals, so energetic with that "wild" aspect to them as well. Thats funny you got your bub from NSW and your in QLD, we got ours from QLD and live in NSW... Our boy is a house cat as well and has never ventured any further than the balcony. He freaks out when we take him from the house to the car to go to the vet or on Holidays down the coast, but loves it when in the car. 
Maxi still has that wild cat aspect, I am his superior so to speak in his eyes and he does play rough with me, but my poor son, he gets absolutely hammered by Maxi as he thinks he is higher in the pecking order than Jake. He actually stalks him and launches on to his back and they literally have a tussle :lol:, its a classic to watch, he's only playing but definitely plays a little too rough... Jakey trains Martial Arts and I say to him Maxi is only training you.., when Jake stands his ground and doesn't run, he blocks most of Maxis attacks...lol Needles to say, we have to keep Maxis claws clipped as he does some damage to the poor kid, BUT he will never touch my wife or my Daughter or even play with them, strange huh...lol I agree Jumala, I would love to get some of the cats they keep in America!


----------



## Andrais (Sep 10, 2010)

which type of cat would i not be allergic too  i've sorta liked cats, just was always taught to hate them and i never can really have one because i am allergic to em


----------



## Southside Morelia (Sep 10, 2010)

Aussiebluetongue said:


> which type of cat would i not be allergic too  i've sorta liked cats, just was always taught to hate them and i never can really have one because i am allergic to em


 Bengals, as others have mentioned before on this thread. Don't lose much hair, in fact their coat is like a pelt and feels much softer than a cat hair and it has been found that they are better for allergy sufferers than other breeds.


----------



## Kitah (Sep 10, 2010)

Aussiebluetongue, just because others hate cats, it doesn't actually mean they are bad  

It quite annoys me when a lot of people bad mouth cats, say they're best when flat under a car tyre etc. yet they've never even had a cat, or have had very little experience with them. True, some cats can be feral, aggressive and nasty, but the vast majority of domestic cats aren't! Its like dogs, it depends on their individual nature, their owners, and the environment they're raised in.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Sep 10, 2010)

Kitah said:


> Aussiebluetongue, just because others hate cats, it doesn't actually mean they are bad
> 
> It quite annoys me when a lot of people bad mouth cats, say they're best when flat under a car tyre etc. yet they've never even had a cat, or have had very little experience with them. True, some cats can be feral, aggressive and nasty, but the vast majority of domestic cats aren't! Its like dogs, it depends on their individual nature, their owners, and the environment they're raised in.


 Too true!
On a herp site and the hysteria of some that think ALL cats are feral and destructive to our native fauna (herps in this case) and LOVE to jump on that bandwagon for their own reasons, this is NOT the case at all but the view of a minority of ill informed keyboard warriors. It is true that feral cats are destructive to our native animals AND should be eradicated as they are destructive, I agree in this instance and have shot many ferals, but this is because of irresponsible owners originally! The domesticated restrained kitty is no threat at all IF kept inside by responsible owners.
Are all Germans like Hitler..Nooo, absolutely ludicrous and NOT true!


----------



## soundfix (Sep 10, 2010)

To original poster,-Yer love cats ect,-and great pics you got.You say ,you only just took them half hour ago,they look like fullon glamour shots, that would surely take a full photoshoot and remarkable, that the same seting is on the other cat.Do you run a photostudio for cats??
Her's one i took just a half hour ago.My cat is trained not to eat rats, or any other 'unprocessed food'.- hehe yer right.


----------



## paulaandnorbert (Sep 10, 2010)

This is one of our cats. He is a Devon Rex. We got him because our daughter is allergic to our DSH and dogs. She has no problems with him at all, as he has almost no coat .
she spent a bit of time with him a week before he came home ( just to be sure she would be ok)


----------



## Kitah (Sep 10, 2010)

soundfix said:


> View attachment 163276
> View attachment 163279
> To original poster,-Yer love cats ect,-and great pics you got.You say ,you only just took them half hour ago,they look like fullon glamour shots, that would surely take a full photoshoot and remarkable, that the same seting is on the other cat.Do you run a photostudio for cats??


 

Nah, I wish! That was just a nice coloured, soft blanket that I draped over the loungs to get that effect, and took the photos while the cats were on there  I'd taken pics of Kit when he was 7wks old on the same blanket, which was on my bed- I really liked the shots, so decided to drape it over the loungs for this 'shoot'!


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 10, 2010)

This is Whiskas, our 'laid back' cat!


----------



## guzzo (Sep 10, 2010)

View attachment 163324


----------



## Kitah (Sep 10, 2010)

Haha Whiskas definitely does look like a laid back cat based on the photos! I love the first one, I can picture him thinking "Look how cute I am, please pat me?"  

And Guzzo, beautiful cat, is his name tiger by anychance? 

Taz is definitely my laid back boy- I can do pretty much anything with him and he doesn't mind  He loves going for a walk on the lead (taken him for walks down the street to the local park, walk down the beach once before), loves the vets, likes to play with water, enjoys car rides etc. Crazy cat!


----------



## Kitah (Sep 10, 2010)

And a couple more photos of Kit so he's not left out  Its so hard to get nice shots of him... he blinks WAY too fast, so the only shots I can get are without the flash if I want to see his eyes!! He has the most beautiful eyes I've ever seen in a cat though (in my opinion!)


----------



## Kitah (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry guys, I’m in a photo mood! Does anyone partiucalrly want to post photos of their felines as kittens? Heres a few ‘baby’ snaps of kit and taz

Also... in the post above/quoted below- where I said "Loungs" I meant lounge... 


Kitah said:


> Nah, I wish! That was just a nice coloured, soft blanket that I draped over the loungs to get that effect, and took the photos while the cats were on there  I'd taken pics of Kit when he was 7wks old on the same blanket, which was on my bed- I really liked the shots, so decided to drape it over the loungs for this 'shoot'!


 


Taz- I took a lot of these before he belonged to me.. I was doing work placement at a horse stud, and their female had kittens. So, every lunch break I would go and play with them, and take photos. Then during my last few days of placement I decided to keep one (with the owners permission of course!) I chose Taz not because of his appearance (there was a GORGEOUS coloured girl there) but because of his personality- he was very laid back then, liked people and attention and I though the would make a good indoor cat

learning to wear a harness





























Kit- I got him at 6wks of age, through the Greencross vets cat adoption program. I know I shouldn’t pick favourites, but this boy is honestly the *best *pet I have/ever have. He’s now just over 1yo...he likes playing with water, he is extremely loyal (he will only let myself or my partner touch him, and he LOVES attention from us. If other people visit, he’ll check them out but wil rarely let them touch him, though he clearly isn’t scared of them. He gets upset if he’s separated from me (e.g. I go into a room and shut him out), and he is incredibly intelligent. 





my phone for a size comparison when I got him


----------



## thals (Sep 10, 2010)

No-two said:


> Heres our two.


 Love them both! That first one a burm? So gorgeous! My kinda cats


----------



## ingie (Sep 12, 2010)

These photos aren't very good but this is my little snow leopard Ollie!! (Ragdoll x Bengal) <3


----------



## Stara (Sep 12, 2010)

Firstly...love ALL the pics, adore cats of all shapes and sizes  You all have such beautiful furbabies hehe

This is our british shorthair, Jas, first as a kitten and then a few weeks ago.









This is Prime, he's a scottish fold.









And last but not least our moggy, Slinky! We didn't have her as a kitten so I'll just post 2 recent pics


----------



## Kitah (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, beautiful cats! I love little Ollie's dappled looking coat, he looks so soft! Might have to check look up other ragdolls x bengals as well, I love the look of him (And ragdolls + bengals are two of my favourite breeds )

Stara, that baby picture of Prime is so darned cute! And I love the marbled patterns on Slinky! And of course, Jas has gorgeous coloured eyes! I love cats with gold eyes


----------



## ingie (Sep 12, 2010)

Awh yeah thanks! Ollie really does look like a mini snow leopard more and more.. He is a fair bit bigger than that now.. He has stripes on his face legs and tail.. and the bengal spots on his sides... He is SO friendly and talkative - he follows me everywhere and meows if he can't find me or I have shut a door between us... Even the bathroom lol And he sleeps round my neck like a scarf every night... He won't come to anyone but me


----------



## danielpoke (Sep 12, 2010)

Harry Kitty and Luigi, all saved lives, little luigi(becuase my son loves mario bros) was dumped under my house when i moved in infested with fleas and really thin and didnt have the heart to take him to the pound.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey Kitah,
Taz is almost a Bengal for sure, bar the belly spots...what a beautiful little guy. He loves water and all, just like the Bengals..


----------



## Kitah (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey Southside morelia, what do you make of this fella? This was Taz's dad, and when I saw him, he reminded me of a marble bengal.... Do you think there may be any relation to the breed? He was a pretty big boy, very vocal, and extremly confident! (Mhmm... sounds a bit like Taz- extremely confident, scared of nothing that I've found, and a fairly hefty cat as well haha) Theres also a picture of the mother at the bottom, as well.... I don't know what the parents of these two looked like, all I know is that these are Taz's parents, from the horse stud I was working at. 








Danielpoke, good on you for rescuing those guys, now they can live out pampered lives I bet! Gorgeous little furkids


----------



## 1issie (Sep 12, 2010)

heres a oriental a breed of cat we own by the way this is not a photo of 1 of our orientals.




http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...ntal+cat&hl=en&safe=off&sa=X&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1


----------



## No-two (Sep 12, 2010)

thals said:


> Love them both! That first one a burm? So gorgeous! My kinda cats



Yeah she's a burmese.


----------



## angelrose (Sep 14, 2010)

Wowo Some of these Cats are just magnificent!
Here's My babies, Ayla the Tabby is pregnant (we are fairly certain they are Shadows)due about the 23 of Oct if any wants a kitten please let me know. 0421149042
Cheers
Angel

ShadowRaven






Ayla The Princess


----------



## Valkyrie (Sep 14, 2010)

*My Two Abyssinians*

My Two Abyssinians


----------



## Kitah (Sep 15, 2010)

Ahh, another cat breed I love  such an elegant, sleek breed!


----------



## Valkyrie (Sep 17, 2010)

yes absolutely fabulous loyal and inquisitive - i'd never go back


----------



## pepsi111 (Sep 17, 2010)

i wound just like to add to this


----------



## pepsi111 (Sep 17, 2010)

i would just like to add this one lol


----------



## animallove (Sep 18, 2010)

Dexter


Dexter being a little cutie!


about 1 year old. one of his weird poses


First day we had him. 8 weeks old.


First day.

ill post some more recent photos of him that are nicer and some of my other cat.


----------



## animallove (Sep 27, 2010)

these are more of my cats.
image 1 - Dexter, image 2 - Meow meow, image 3 - both, image 4 - Dexter, image 5 - Meow meow


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Might be getting a couple of kittens in the near future... 

My question - I have the option of getting a couple of my step-kid's preggo cat's kittens for free (nice moggy, friendly, was a stray that wandered into his step-dad's work and didn't leave. they took her in pregnant.)

OR.... should I get a couple of siamese or burmese, which I've had before, and love? Any advice?


----------



## Kitah (Sep 27, 2010)

Personally, I'd probably go the moggies, but its your choice! All I would really recommend is go and spend quite a bit of time with any kittens you're considering, and try to find one that has a personality that you like  Though granted, it can be reasonably difficult, but you get a fair idea of their personality and behaviours! Thats why I've always spent hours trying to get to 'know' the kittens before I've ever made a decision. You can't really judge them accurately from just 10mins or so, because they may be sleepy, or they may be exceptionally skitzo etc. If you can, go back a few times on different days/times to watch and play with them, if possible! I also find it extremely hard to play with kittens and not want to take them all home haha, I don't know why but I just find kittens absolutely irresistable!

one important thing though.. if you get a kitten/kittens, thenyou have to post photos for us


----------



## animallove (Sep 28, 2010)

in my opinion go for what feels right. just cos they're free doesnt mean you have to have them, it may seem appetising but go for something your 100% happy with. the photos i posted the darker one she was a cat that my sisters boyfriend was driving along one day and found the mum hit and killed by a car an found the kitten just 4 days old in the gutter. we took her in and bottle fed her and then gave her to a suragot mum and got her back when she was old enough. now shes tiny because she had a growth stunt. she actually older than the other cat.


----------



## Keppstar (Sep 28, 2010)

Smokey with his best mate Jarrod. British Short hair.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't mean to imply the decision would be solely money-based!! They are essentially rescue kittens, as mum herself has just been rescued and is under a year old. The question in my mind is more do I take in the rescues.... or look at spending (probably quite a bit of) money on "purebreds".... 

Hmmm... I'm not sure!!


----------



## Kitah (Sep 28, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to imply the decision would be solely money-based!! They are essentially rescue kittens, as mum herself has just been rescued and is under a year old. The question in my mind is more do I take in the rescues.... or look at spending (probably quite a bit of) money on "purebreds"....
> 
> Hmmm... I'm not sure!!


 
I didn't think that, you seem like far too nice and caring of animals to make a decision based on money alone  

It is a tough choice... personally, I find domestic shorthairs to be just as loveable and personable as purebreeds, but it all depends on what you want. I may be biased though, all of my cats are rescues  I still vote you just go play with them all, and see which you prefer, if possible!


----------



## animallove (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah, yeah i didnt for my comment to sound as if your only going for it because of the money. just from expeciance i know someone that wanted a knew dog and one came up for a cheap price and it wasnt the type that he wanted and he bought it and he still looks after it and everything but he still would have preferred to get the breed he wanted. 
im just saying dont let ur mind trick u into thinking the free ones are better. i personlly would go for the rescue ones because like you say they are 'rescue' cats and its helping the cats out


----------



## lex10 (Sep 30, 2010)

My beautiful Lexus who died last year





My crazy Baxter boy :shock:


----------



## Kitah (Sep 30, 2010)

Beautiful cats Lex10, sorry to hear about Lexus  

Love the second piccy of Baxter, I love it when cats sleep like that haha 


I'm not sure if you guys have heard of/seen/read simons cat before, but heres a link to a new film thats been uploaded! I LOVE these films! my favourites are probably "Fly guy", "snow businesS" and the new one, "The box". You can tell this guy owns cats!! The Official Simon's Cat Website | Films | The Box


----------



## Southside Morelia (Sep 30, 2010)

Kitah said:


> Hey Southside morelia, what do you make of this fella? This was Taz's dad, and when I saw him, he reminded me of a marble bengal.... Do you think there may be any relation to the breed?



Wow they do look like marble Bengals for sure...OMG, I just realised their "HYBRIDS" lol  
Beautiful moggies Kitah!!


----------



## Kitah (Sep 30, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> Wow they do look like marble Bengals for sure...OMG, I just realised their "HYBRIDS" lol
> Beautiful moggies Kitah!!


 
Aww, at least they're still hybrids within the same species  haha... Kit is the only one that I know the heritage of- Turkish van x domestic shorthair! Though, I still suspect Taz is part Bengal  and... well.. Amber, the kitten- just a straight forward DSH! 

And thankye 

Edit: I withdraw that earlier statement about Taz being a hybrid within the same species! whoops! If he's got some Bengal blood in him, he can't be pure _F. catus!_


----------



## blackthorn (Oct 10, 2010)

Got this little guy a couple of days ago, thought I'd share some photos. He's a burmese.


----------



## 1issie (Oct 10, 2010)

He is to die for Blackthorn!!!!Reminds me of Chester,our burmese who had a flat chest,he was very ill,he lived till 16 and sadly he passed away


----------



## Defective (Oct 21, 2010)

here's my cat vincent, she's purely an indoor cat but i decided to take her for a walk in the backyard, then she went mental when brought back inside.




^^Vincent licking her chops


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 23, 2010)

I prefer cats to snakes. I like snakes, but come on. They dont purr and rub against ur leg and groom u like kittys do


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 23, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> I prefer cats to snakes. I like snakes, but come on. They dont purr and rub against ur leg and groom u like kittys do


 maybe u need to change your username to snakeliker , or even catluvver :lol:


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 24, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> maybe u need to change your username to snakeliker , or even catluvver :lol:


 
nah everyone on the snake forum will hate my guts if i change it to catluvver lol


----------



## spookadook (Oct 24, 2010)

*my babys*

These are my babys, the grey one's Spook whos a DSH then theres Leela who is a bengal cross and the white one is Lily who is actually our flatmates.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 31, 2010)

im so surprised some evil person hasnt posted "feed them to the scrubbies" yet. cats are adorable and i cant imagine people not liking them. im allergic and i still love them lol i have them as pets. they make me sneeze. who cares?


----------



## Kitah (Nov 3, 2010)

Beautiful cats Spookadook! Spook kind of reminds me of one of my cats back home, he's a grey tabby as well and looks remarkably similar! 

Here's two pics of little amber... She was speyed last Friday, and she was soooo very groggy when I got her home! she was falling asleep whilst sitting up or even standing, once she had settled in again from the car ride. As soon as she started licking the dreaded 'bucket' had to go on. Fortunately she's gotten used to it now though! (well.. kinda). She's sleeping in my room every night at the moment, to stop her from going 'psycho' and playing with my two adult boys, so she can heal up without any problems. 










And here's a few photos from a 'shoot' I did with confetti, for the canon photo5 competition (the confetti brief, obviously, if anyone else entered/knew about the competition)


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 3, 2010)

Kitah - should re-shoot with black velvet at the backdrop  you'l lose the troublesome backdrop creases & shadows from the flash, and will make the colours from the confetti really pop!


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow Kitah, great photo! My cats got speyed and had to wear a BUCKET lol. They hated it they kept trying to run backwards to escape it poor things. THEN one of them had a huge hernia type thing when the lining that holds all her guys up split and she got a huge lump. Then she had to have ANOTHER operation.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 3, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Kitah - should re-shoot with black velvet at the backdrop  you'l lose the troublesome backdrop creases & shadows from the flash, and will make the colours from the confetti really pop!


 
I thought of that, and used a black velvety backdrop for another entry for the competition. Unfortunately the only velvet I had access to (without buying more) was a dress that was cut up for this purpose, and I had to line my shot up in a panel without any seams haha. Unfortunately it wasn't big enough to use for this little session with Amber though. I'm too stingy at the moment to go out and buy more fabric, but I will eventually (I suspect it'll get the better of me). If/when I do buy some, I shall post some more pics here I'm sure!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 3, 2010)

Kitah said:


> I thought of that, and used a black velvety backdrop for another entry for the competition. Unfortunately the only velvet I had access to (without buying more) was a dress that was cut up for this purpose, and I had to line my shot up in a panel without any seams haha. Unfortunately it wasn't big enough to use for this little session with Amber though. I'm too stingy at the moment to go out and buy more fabric, but I will eventually (I suspect it'll get the better of me). If/when I do buy some, I shall post some more pics here I'm sure!


 
You'll never regret spending $50 on a big bit of black velvet, I promise


----------



## Kitah (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok, maybe it'll be more worth it than I thought  thanks!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 3, 2010)

Fingers crossed that the partner will let us adopt these 2 kittens next week... Eeeee! (no guarantees, though, unfortunately!)


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 3, 2010)

Velvet is awesome. You'll find use for it.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 3, 2010)

Aww, I hope you can adopt them Kristy! I'm sure the kittens would love it as well  And I Don't think I need to say this, but please post pictures if you can/do adopt them!

And Snakeluvver, I agree, I'm sure I'd find tonnes of uses for it


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 3, 2010)

Stuff like velvet seems pointless. But there's moments in life where you just NEEED velvet to live :lol: so be prepared


----------



## Robo1 (Dec 17, 2010)

My other half has put up with my herps so when she suggested that she might like a cat I couldn't really say no... not that I minded. So we picked up this little ball of fun from the breeder last weekend. She's a bengal, first pic is her at 8 weeks, the second is her 12 weeks in her new home.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 17, 2010)

There are some really nice pussys in amongst this lot!  Has anyone seen those bald hairless ones?

I had a mate with 2 of them. One was called Yum Cha, and I can't remember the name of the other one. From memory they did get some hair during the winter months and often jumped in the shower with him after work. Weird things!


----------



## Defective (Dec 17, 2010)

Urgh those Siamese cats creep me out


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 17, 2010)

I want a Sphynx cat! I think they are adorable. One of my pet hates is cat hair EVERYWHERE !


----------



## Kitah (Dec 18, 2010)

Robo, what a cute little girl! Very nice! All you guys with Bengal's are making me kinda jealous, but at the same time, I still love my moggies and Turkish Van cross boy


----------



## jesskie (Dec 19, 2010)

Creepy stray black cat out my window :S

..
and my sisters cat keepin cool in summer


----------



## Serpentman (Dec 19, 2010)

*another kitty*

This is Merlin,
He likes to play fetch (& even brings it back) & he scitches flys when encouraged.


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 21, 2011)

My Kitty!


----------



## Australis (Nov 21, 2011)

if i had a cat, it would look like this.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 21, 2011)

I might upload quite a few photos of my felines tomorrow


----------



## ingie (Nov 21, 2011)

This is Bear the bi colour ragdoll. Not sure if he is seal or chocolate, based on his parents he could be either!


----------



## littlemay (Nov 21, 2011)

My cat clearly dreaming about her plans for world domination, and after she had to have surgery to get an abscess removed, ouch!


----------



## Kitah (Nov 21, 2011)

Aww they're both gorgeous  

love the 4th pic ingie- psychotic playful kitten


----------



## squishi (Nov 21, 2011)

I have had my sleepy boy since he was 2 days old his mom abandoned him and i nursed him every hour on the dot he is 10 months old now and is the biggest cuddle pot ever, he is very full of love and lets you know it. I have also taught him to wave and give high 5's.
View attachment 226996

Andre is my oldest he is going to be 9 in a month he will come to you when he wants hugs but when he hugs he hugs big. We now call him Mr Dre because he is getting cranky with age.


----------



## Dark_Morelia (Nov 21, 2011)

This is Minke, our (well, Mum's) ragdoll.

Very early days




Slightly less early days



This is her now



In her favourite hidey hole



Playing with that leash was just too much effort!


----------



## Kitah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ahh I love ragdolls  nice pics! 

My new camera just turned up.. so heres two quick photos that were just taken on auto settings quickly. Cant wait to learn to use all the settings on this thing!


----------



## kr0nick (Nov 21, 2011)

littlemay said:


> View attachment 226972
> View attachment 226973
> 
> 
> My cat clearly dreaming about her plans for world domination, and after she had to have surgery to get an abscess removed, ouch!



That first pic looks exactly like my cat Borris



Australis said:


> if i had a cat, it would look like this.



Damn thats one ugly cat3


----------



## littlemay (Nov 21, 2011)

No way! I love sphynx cats 

Mind you, i think tattooing any animal is just dead set wrong


----------



## SnapKitten (Nov 21, 2011)

My girl 'Alex' 



and

my boy 'Cougar'


----------



## Kitah (Nov 22, 2011)

My four in order of age- youngest on left, oldest on right- and no I didn't line them up like this, and yes apparently its their lounge...





And I've turned my cats into herbivores/vegetarians!! (not really)










New pics


----------



## mattyg (Nov 22, 2011)

i had a ginger cat called max but my dad calls him larry purrr-kins after larry perkins the race driver. my brother calls him maxibon?? and so my mother calls him confused.

this is me and smokey the first cat ive ever known



and this is max


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 22, 2011)

The first one is my gorgeous red burmese that i had from 2 weeks old. She had to be put down about 6 months ago as she was hit by a car =[ she was 13... 

the second is my brothers cat laying a claim to the dog food 

the rest are of my foster kittens!!! these are my first ones so its very exciting =D 

all are rescues!


----------



## Kitah (Nov 22, 2011)

Hehe nice cats  More, more piccies I say!!


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 22, 2011)

These pics are the cats we have now:

Krystal:




Krystal by TahliaH, on Flickr




Krystal in the washing by TahliaH, on Flickr




Krystal by TahliaH, on Flickr

Sam:




Sam by TahliaH, on Flickr

Here are pics of cats we've had through the years:

DJ: (was only 4 months old when she had to be put down suffering an unknown illness  )




DJ by TahliaH, on Flickr

Nat:




Nat in the bin by TahliaH, on Flickr




Nat by TahliaH, on Flickr




Nat washing machine by TahliaH, on Flickr

Semira:




Semira Kitten by TahliaH, on Flickr




Semira &amp; Rex3 by TahliaH, on Flickr




Semira &amp; Rex2 by TahliaH, on Flickr




Semira &amp; Rex by TahliaH, on Flickr

Random pics:




Nat Krystal &amp; Semira by TahliaH, on Flickr




Rex, Semira, Krystal &amp; Nat by TahliaH, on Flickr

lastly, a video of Sam playing with Rosie:

Sam & Rosie Playing - YouTube


----------



## Australis (Nov 22, 2011)

The black cat looks a little shifty e.e


----------



## Kimberlyann (Nov 22, 2011)

Josie, my RSPCA kitten 
Well she isn't so much a kitten these days lol











Josie, my RSPCA kitten 
Well she isn't so much a kitten these days lol


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 22, 2011)

Australis said:


> The black cat looks a little shifty e.e



He's one to watch out for, he gets very cheeky with guests. Our neighbour came around one night and was squatting on the floor and Sam pounced on him and bit him. He'll sit on you and be nice and cuddly, then bite you out of nowhere. He's recently turned a year old, so he's still a while off getting out of the naughty kitten behaviour.


----------



## SnapKitten (Nov 22, 2011)

This is Snap. Sadly Snap isnt with me any more. He and Alex were both adopted from the RSPCA together at 8weeks old. Then just before his first birthday Snap decided to escape from his lock up (the comfy free run of inside of the house) and said hello to a cat-hating dog. Poor Mr SnapKitten proved that curiosity did kill the cat.




Alexia (alex) acted really strange after what happened to snap, and was really lonely. So....




... A Cougar Cub was adopted to be her new little brother.




This is Tobias and Jasper who are currently boarding at my house. These guys need a new home, or I need a bigger one, lol.




Catfish???


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 24, 2011)

This is our youngest boy, Marli, he is 6mnths old. I will get some pics of the other two when they chose to get out of bed!




As you can tell, he has a very hard life! :lol: I think he dreams of flying......maybe he wants to be a pilot.......or he just wishes he could reach the birds!


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 24, 2011)

we got new foster kittens yesterday!! the little grey girl is kiara and the tiger boy is kovu =] theyre 5 weeks old max and were rescued from the rspca as they were under 500g so they were going to euthanize them... 

the last photo is our other current fosters oreo and tim tam =]


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 28, 2011)

This is Henry-Puss, My daughters kitten. He's about 5 months old and as crazy as all hell..


----------



## Schnecke (Nov 28, 2011)

My gorgeous rescue (who is now 6 years old) Indy. She came from a farm where temps the day I took her were tipping 50 degrees in the shade on the ground. Animals had no water. She is a Tonkinese and LOVES plastic bags, dogs and all things snuggles 

She doesn't mind rides in the car (that photo on my passenger seat was taken on her last annual Vac's visit and she's a pretty laid back sort of feline.







P.S, yes, that is a bathroom vanity that she is sleeping on with a heater  only the best for my kittah!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 28, 2011)

shneke, just found this pic for you!!!


----------



## Smithers (Nov 28, 2011)

Some crackin good shots of your pussies people's, Im just super amazed at how many views this thread has for an animal that so many here dislike (Or do they?) Im sorry I don't have a cat But!!!! I shared a house with 2 just over a yr ago, here they are Scrattie 


View attachment 228102
View attachment 228103



and Candice View attachment 228104
View attachment 228105


Oh and here's a site some of you may find amusing, Cat's that look like Hitler


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 28, 2011)

a thread that has gone for 10 pages quite nicely and then you have to ruin it. go and get a life.


----------



## Defective (Nov 28, 2011)

OMG so many amzing cats on here....and yet i've forgotten to add mine to the collection!


----------



## Colin (Nov 28, 2011)

hulloosenator your rude comments are not appreciated on this site.. this is OTHER ANIMALS forum which is part of the APS forums and members have every right to post their pics of cats up here.. 

maybe you should READ the site rules before before posting here again.. Site Rules - Aussie Pythons & Snakes

Get the message ....?????


----------



## IgotFrogs (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok guys i would like to remind people this is a thread about Cats and those people that love them, I myself have cats and love them to bits others don't like cats so much .... but if you don't like them simple this isn't a thread for you to be posting in there is no need for nasty comments .... just don't post very simple to be respectful of other users


----------



## Kitah (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks IGotFrogs and Colin- I really would love it if this thread can stay open, its lasted this long  though I am sorry, you probably cringe when theres a cat thread....

Gorgeous cats, I love the individual personalities that come out in the photos  

Bit of a random question- but might yield some funny stories- have you're cats ever caused problems because they're so intelligent?? 
Here's what Kit does;


A few weeks ago I went into the kitchen to find one of the kitchen cupboards open- I just assumed I musn't have shut it properly, and the cats just opened it wider to climb inside. Kit is a cat who LOVES to eat plastic bags and the like if he gets the opportunity (I have removed all opportunities.) He actually gets extremely excited when I come home because of the plastic bags I'm carrying, and he'll madly try to grab and eat them (he doesn't just chew- he chews and swallows...) 

Anyway, the clean plastic bags I use to pack my lunches are kept in the cupboard he got into, though I think he went into that cupboard because its the one where I keep all four cat food bowls. The first time he got in, the other three trouble makers started 'helping' and knocked all four food bowls all over the floor- I'm sure they enjoyed their feast



Anyway, I tidied up, closed the cupboard and left it at that thinking all was fine again. Except, the next day the door was open again! So, I started thinking this is a bit too suss, it has to be one of the cats.. So I placed one of the metal cat food tins in front of the cupboard to stop the culprit- the tin weighed about 6kg, and my heaviest cat is 5.4kg. This seemed to work for about a week and a half, until now. 

I had seen Kit trying to get into the cupboard once before and seen how he did it, but then he also learnt to try and move the food tin, to get to the door! smart bugger! So after it happened again today, with Kit quite happily sitting inside the cupboard when I got up this morning, I had to 'renovate' the inside of the cupboards- stripped them all out, cleaned all debris etc, and moved all plastic bags to a location where he can DEFINITELY not access them! So now if he manages to get back in, it will actually be safe. Though granted I'd still rather he didn't go in! I've also moved the food so hopefully he'll have less incentive to go in...

The problem is though, that Kit isn't normally very food driven anyway, so I suspect he's doing it just for the fun of it, and to play in the cupboard, cheeky boy!


----------



## Colin (Nov 28, 2011)

Kitah said:


> Thanks IGotFrogs and Colin- I really would love it if this thread can stay open, its lasted this long  though I am sorry, you probably cringe when theres a cat thread....



your welcome kitah and this thread will remain open.. any nasty anti cat comments that appear just flag them using the black triangle icon under the offending post and the moderators will deal with it. 

Im not exactly a cat person but I respect other members who are and the moderators will do our best to keep the site a friendly place without the unecessary comments in this thread or others. cheers


----------



## Kitah (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Colin


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 29, 2011)

Getting back on track with some more pics for you Kitah! First pic, is Marli & Benny enjoying some outside fun (with my supervision).......they are best mates with Brocky.......they think they are dogs too! Second pic is Marli again, he is a sook. Miss Bella is in the third pic, she is the only girl 'furry' pet we have, she was a rescue & she is the best cat ever.....she just doesnt like photos too much!


----------



## Defective (Nov 29, 2011)

Vincent, at our old house use to sit by the cupboard next to the oven until someone opened it so she could get in and get warm but these days its fresh linen...damn addict!

ohh and she also will sit by the fridge until you feed her and i have trained her to sit on command by using food as a reward now i just have to look at her......what a smart cat i have!


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 30, 2011)

Not impressed with this program!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 30, 2011)

love it!!! i feel the same way when that show comes on!!! lol


----------



## Kitah (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol even if I watched Tv, I couldn't get one like that haha- it wouldn't remain upright for long with my lunatic cats


----------



## sarah_m (Nov 30, 2011)

Looking at all these beautiful kitty's is making me want another one!!! Ours died early this year and I wasn't going to get another, but just lately I have really been missing having one. Probably a ragdoll, they are so cute!!!


----------



## Kitah (Dec 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Sarah  they are never with us long enough! Ragdolls are a fantastic breed though!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 1, 2011)

well, i went to the vets with my dog today and came home with a new kitten!!! He and his whole litter had been abandoned and they needed good homes. he is about 6 weeks old and we have named him "Tripper" as he has one blue eye and one green eye. he is also deaf....


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 1, 2011)

i love the different coloured eyes!!! ive always wanted a cat with them =] very cute! 

and sarah m i know how you feel... instead of getting a new cat of my own im fostering kittens for a rescue organisation and adopting them out to people =] its very rewarding!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 1, 2011)

i definately had no plans on getting another cat as henry has been giving me hell, and definately not another male cat!!!

His eyes are spectacular. when i showed him to hubby he straight away said "tripper" (on closer thought, he may have been talking about me getting another cat lol)

Id love to foster, but couldnt hand the babies over to other people!


----------



## Digitaliss (Dec 1, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> well, i went to the vets with my dog today and came home with a new kitten!!! He and his whole litter had been abandoned and they needed good homes. he is about 6 weeks old and we have named him "Tripper" as he has one blue eye and one green eye. he is also deaf....



he is Gorgeous! I am glad to see people adopting animals. How is he coping with being deaf? It hasn't made him frightened or Skittish? If we didn't rent I would have heaps more than I do :S


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 1, 2011)

hes suprisingly friendly and inquisitive. and i am sure he is responding to noise. i called out puss puss before and he looked at me, so maybe he is only partially deaf. 

We've only had him home a couple of hours and he is already playing with the other cat and us, and coping well with my 3yr old carrying him around like a baby. He's actually sitting here watching me type. Its like he knows I have rescued him..


----------



## Digitaliss (Dec 1, 2011)

Cats have a way of knowing things they shouldn't lol

Here is a couple of my little guy, in saying little, he is 5.5 kg worth of cat, so I shall say little compared to my Malamutes. We was adopted from a lady in Jimboomba Qld who rescues cats. We thought he was a little girl, turns out not..


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 1, 2011)

he's beautiful! i love solid coloured cats. There was a little blue boy at the vets too, but he looked like he was going to loose an eye (he and his litter mates had come in with the cat flu) and he had ring worm..its so sad that people are so irresponsible with little lives...


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 1, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> he's beautiful! i love solid coloured cats. There was a little blue boy at the vets too, but he looked like he was going to loose an eye (he and his litter mates had come in with the cat flu) and he had ring worm..its so sad that people are so irresponsible with little lives...



thats so sad =[

all the kittens im fostering now were saved from euthanasia 

giving them up is really hard but the people usually keep in touch and post photos on the rescue fb page =]


----------



## Digitaliss (Dec 1, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> he's beautiful! i love solid coloured cats. There was a little blue boy at the vets too, but he looked like he was going to loose an eye (he and his litter mates had come in with the cat flu) and he had ring worm..its so sad that people are so irresponsible with little lives...



Thank you!


Cats cope amazingly well with a disability though. My Uncle has a cat that was hit by a car and lost a front leg. He would disappear and because of this once missed being moved house.. but after a few weeks he turned up at the new house as if he had been keeping tabs on his owners the whole time. Im sure the little guy will do fine with only one eye.


----------



## Cyann (Dec 1, 2011)

these are my to cats, milly and simba their ragdolls, milly is the greyer one and simba is white


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 1, 2011)

Digitaliss said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Cats cope amazingly well with a disability though. My Uncle has a cat that was hit by a car and lost a front leg. He would disappear and because of this once missed being moved house.. but after a few weeks he turned up at the new house as if he had been keeping tabs on his owners the whole time. Im sure the little guy will do fine with only one eye.




It was only because of the ring worm that i didnt take him. i wasnt willing to risk my other cat, my dogs or my daughter with ringworms.


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 1, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> It was only because of the ring worm that i didnt take him. i wasnt willing to risk my other cat, my dogs or my daughter with ringworms.



yeah theres only so much you can do =] your little kitten needed a good home to!


----------



## Jeannine (Dec 1, 2011)

little puss (grey one) walked in the front door many many years ago like he owned the place and stayed, sparkie (orange one) we got from a farm they named him 'Spartacus' needless to say we changed his name to sparkie and he loved helping fix computers 






tigger (grey black marbled bengal?) was a RSPCA rescue this year and brandy (white/grey) was a RSPCA about 3 years ago


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> little puss (grey one) walked in the front door many many years ago like he owned the place and stayed, sparkie (orange one) we got from a farm they named him 'Spartacus' needless to say we changed his name to sparkie and he loved helping fix computers
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jeanine, tigger looks like my cat henry!!!


----------



## Jeannine (Dec 1, 2011)

*hes got a great personality and very intelligent 

hes also a lot like a dog and will pick things up and take them off to play, lost the plug to our sink a while back and took us weeks to find it after he had finished playing with it *:lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 1, 2011)

sounds exactly like henry! He runs backwards and forwards every night "velcroing" himself to the front and back screen doors like a madman. he's crazy, but he's only 6 months old. They both have the mouser "M" on the foreheads too. he's very cute!


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Dec 1, 2011)

I had a ginger cat called henry he was a insane cat very hypo but he got hit my a car:'(


----------



## ingie (Dec 2, 2011)

Kitah said:


> Bit of a random question- but might yield some funny stories- have you're cats ever caused problems because they're so intelligent??



I used to have a Siamese x Burmese called Hendrix. At the time I lived in a huge multi split level old Queenslander full of crazy uni students who never shut any doors or windows, so he had to be an indoors/outdoors cat. Turns out Hendrix had a bit of a fetish!! One day the next door neighbours asked me to come check out Hendrix's 'stash'. To my surprise, in the corner of their yard there was a giant hidden pile of UNDERWEAR!!!! Not mine either lol. There were heaps of pairs of undies, boxers, bras, socks and a few singlets!!!! At first I thought it had nothing to do with Hendrix, but the next day I saw him jump the fence with a purple sock in his mouth... Straight to the pile lol.

Hendrix stealing a housemate's steak lol









Then there was Kitty. I got her when I lived in a student accommodation studio apartment in Melbourne City doing uni. She was my best kept secret! She only liked drinking water straight from the tap and would insist on sitting on my shoulder while I got ready, and sitting in the shower with me (having the glass door between us was just too much distance lol). I used to put her in my backpack and take her on the train with me to my hometown in the holidays. She loved it as long as I left my hand in the bag with her, obviously I left it open enough for air flow, but it was a no pets train so I had to keep her hidden! 

When I finished my course I wanted to move to Queensland but there was a 1 month gap between leases (I was waiting for that crazy uni student house in Queensland where I added Hendrix to the party). For that month I stayed at a backpackers and Kitty stayed there with me. She knew my stuff and stayed with it. Each morning she would line up for the bathroom with me and also would line up alone to get people to turn the tap on for her to have a drink lol. 

This is Kitty when she was a few months old. She was all cute and lovely, and as soon as the photo was about to be taken she turned crazy!


----------



## spida_0000 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm actually very surprised how many people on here own cats with all the jokes that go round!! 
This is my boy Jebus. 
I got him from a lady in Teesdale, it's only a very small town in the middle of no where, the mum was a beautiful Persian and the lady said the father was a cat from down the road.. I didn't think of it at the time but a cat down the road, in the middle of the bush??? His temperament is defiantly that of a feral!!! Wouldn't have it any other way!!!





Caught licking himself lol




He just decided I may taste good one morning and started attacking me




Hiding under the clean washing waiting for an unsuspecting victim to walk past for him to attack




Innocent!!




Just a sniff




Hmmm












Loves boxing with my partner!! 

Sorry about all the pics, couldn't pick my favorite


----------



## nurse_boy (Dec 2, 2011)

Newtolovingsnake - I used to have a white cat with two different coloured eyes. You should find that he will be blind in the blue eye and deaf on the side that the blue eye is on. This is a genetic trait, and the only white cats that have blue that don't have problems with deafness or blindness are siamese and foreign whites. I breed siamese and orientals, but would LOVE to get myself a foreign white, they are just the most beautiful animals.


----------



## miss2 (Dec 2, 2011)

this is my best friends Abyssinian , we think he is retarded


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 2, 2011)

nurse_boy said:


> Newtolovingsnake - I used to have a white cat with two different coloured eyes. You should find that he will be blind in the blue eye and deaf on the side that the blue eye is on. This is a genetic trait, and the only white cats that have blue that don't have problems with deafness or blindness are siamese and foreign whites. I breed siamese and orientals, but would LOVE to get myself a foreign white, they are just the most beautiful animals.




Thanks Nurse boy, I remembered hearing something like that and had been googling it all of last night! So he does have some sort of hearing then, but has sight problems as well. lol.. too late now, i am totally in love with him... lol


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 2, 2011)

He is gorgeous newtolovingsnake.......& a little bit of sight & hearing loss......not so bad when you look at the bigger picture, at least he has a chance at a good life now! & Spida, my boy Benny, was also product of a 'feral' & 'house' cat 'courtship' (not mine) i saved him at 4wks old......a coastal python had made its way into the shed & decided it was dinner time......he had eaten 2 & had just grabbed benny when i walked in there 2 visit them, he let go when he seen me & made a 'run' for it, benny wasnt breathing though! I rushed him to the vet, close to $800 later, he came around......he is feral as all hell though, his fav pasttime is attacking my partners feet or pouncing on my son's back! He also has such a sooky side but, he lets mice run over him & he just wont move & he still freezes at the sight of anything 'long' looking! (he doesnt go anywhere near Matilda's enclosure) :lol:


----------



## Defective (Dec 2, 2011)

this is my friends burmese pair Morky and marcy

Morky: fat, likes his food and the total opposite to what a burmese should be











Marcy: Beautiful, blind, Morky's Sister believe it or not!


----------



## Kitah (Dec 3, 2011)

Gorgeous 

Here's a few pics of my two cats back home- Misty, the grey and white girl, and Merlin, the grey tabby boy
































And then another pic of amber, and another of terra


----------



## Wookie (Dec 3, 2011)

kitah said:


> hey guys, theres always threads with pics of other animals, but i haven't yet seen a cat thread (that i remember).
> 
> Yes i know, a lot of people on here hate cats, but i also know theres quite a few of you that love cats!
> 
> ...



Want! I'm hoping to buy a Norwegian Forest kitten in the next few months !


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 3, 2011)

Wookie said:


> Want! I'm hoping to buy a Norwegian Forest kitten in the next few months !



norwegian forest kittens are so gorgeous! but also quite expensive =S 

id probably get a scottish fold or a burmese if i was paying the big bucks over my rescues =]


----------



## Wookie (Dec 3, 2011)

Jazzz said:


> norwegian forest kittens are so gorgeous! but also quite expensive =S
> 
> id probably get a scottish fold or a burmese if i was paying the big bucks over my rescues =]



Scottish folds are so scary looking. I could never own one, I'd be convinced it was plotting against me.


----------



## Herpaderpa (Dec 3, 2011)

I had a scottish fold. She was the biggest pain in the bum in the whole entire world. lol They are too smoochy and easy going. No matter of getting into trouble for jumping up on the kitchen bench sunk in... ever. lol Not as bad as the kitten I had who was so daft she kept jumping in the freezer when ever I wasn't watching. First time it happened I didn't know and a few minutes later I could hear the meowing :O Every time after that I would have to double check I hadnt locked her in. Ahhh... cats. 

Just wanted to mention, cats get a bad rap for eating wildlife, pooping in other peoples fenced off yards and eating expensive precious pet birds straight from the cage LOL I don't know how people still don't get that. I have had both dogs and cats... my dogs don't jump the fence and eat neighbours birds straight out of their cages (the neighbours cat did this to me!! I found pieces of my beloved bird strewn all over the yard in a trail to my neighbours front yard where the offending cat was chewing on the remains  ). Thats why they don't have as bad a rap. My cats have always been indoors cats.

Absolutely love norwegian forests! and maine coons! If I could spare the money, I would have either one of those breeds!


----------



## ryanm (Dec 5, 2011)

The first two are pics are the newest addition to the family, Angus. Angus is only about 5 weeks old and his mum was unfortunately killed by a greyhound. He had 8 other siblings and all of them now have gone to loving homes.

And the second two pics are of Olivia, who is almost 2 years old and is not too happy about the new addition, but I'm sure she will come around.......eventually.


----------

